#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  B.G Liptak Instrument Engineers' Handbook Volume 1 & 2

## apprentice2006

Hi I'm urgently looking for the B.G Liptak Instrument Engineers' Handbook Volume 1 & 2.  Like I have mentioned I desperately need this but can't come up with the close to 0 they want for the books, it would truly be appreciated, thank you in advance.

See More: B.G Liptak Instrument Engineers' Handbook Volume 1 & 2

----------


## hputters

I ahev soem good books for you. Send me your e-mail and i will reply. hputters@hotmail.com

----------


## apprentice2006

Or not I guess

----------


## georgecis

Hi,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,
georgecis

----------


## apprentice2006

Thank you so very much Georgecis!!

----------


## 20NoN02

> Hi,
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Thank you very much! It's very useful for me in my work!

----------


## os12

Thanks a lot

----------


## agamil

Thanks

----------


## juhrilover

Invalid or deleted file.
Could you please re-upload these files again.
Thanks

----------


## georgecis

New links thanks to "5161440" (Aka TrUe LiAr - you can find his whole great collection of handbooks on Facebook : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ) :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## suga2009

Thanks

----------


## md_thouseef

Thanks a lot

----------


## ehernandez

Thanks

See More: B.G Liptak Instrument Engineers' Handbook Volume 1 & 2

----------


## Dheeraj Surisetty Venkata

request for liptak instrumentation handbook. . . thanks in advance

----------


## sovereign_n78

Dear Guys
Thank you for uploading Vol 3 (3rd edition). Is there by any chance anyone has the latest Vol 3 (4th edition) which was published in 2011? This edition was jointly edited by Halit Eren. Appreciate the upload. Thanks a lot.

----------


## kudomita107

many thanks

----------


## dsp151

Thanks

----------


## Jevgenij

YOU ARE AWESOME! Thank you!

----------


## dhnsekaran

hi friends,

could you please upload the about books once again since i could not download "the file seems be deleted"

thanks in advace

----------


## dhnsekaran

hi friends,

could you please upload the about books once again since i could not download "the file seems be deleted"

thanks in advace

----------


## Jevgenij

I did download just yesterday it works just fine! Look at the links that were posted on - 12-05-2012, 07:09 PM

----------


## HO1

thanks a lot

----------


## ramirohuanca7

Dear Thanks for your news

----------


## hasanbarim

You can find Volume 1-2-3 at the below link...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kenjivnn

Thanks 


hasanbarimSee More: B.G Liptak Instrument Engineers' Handbook Volume 1 & 2

----------


## kenjivnn

Thanks 
hasanbarim

----------


## victor

How do we decide the low low pressure set point of every stage of the centrifugal compressor. e.g. if centrifugal compressor is gas turbine driven and has 3 stages, how do we decide PSLL for all three stages of comression.

----------


## s_bhardwaj

Thanks a ton for providing access to these volumes of Liptak's handbooks here.

----------


## mantascita

thanks alot friend

----------


## buhalie

hi Guys

may you please share the link for any version of Liptak hand book , I am desperately looking for it please assist. thank you very much

----------


## danny_ocean

Hi Guys
Can you share this useful handbook again?
Regards,

----------


## danny_ocean

Hi Guys
Can you share this useful handbook again?
Regards,

----------


## potatoteddy

Can someone upload again volume 1 -3 thanks.

----------


## bondpiki

Hello again 
Seems the links to liptak books is broken 
Pliz help by giving the functional link

Thanks in advance

----------


## andegom

Hey my friend or Hasan
Can you guys share a link with the volume 1, 2 and 3!
I really appreciate in advance if anyone can share the info
Thanks al ot

----------


## soong

hello

instrument handbook vol1~3 4th ed here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
anyone have api rp551 2016 share please

----------


## partho143

It's nomore working. Can you please provide a new link please?

See More: B.G Liptak Instrument Engineers' Handbook Volume 1 & 2

----------


## Jey1979

Hi, I am looking for BG Liptak  volume 1 and 2 . Could you please share the books. I tried to access the links given above, but all the links are not accessible now. Thanks.

----------


## Jey1979

Could u please share the new link to access BG Liptak  books ? Thanks.

----------


## v.calado

Could u please share the new link to access BG Liptak books Vol1~3 again? much appreciated! Thanks.

----------


## arlsman

Hi* Could you please share a new link to all 3 books. Unfortunately the links in this thread no longer work. Many thanks.

----------


## ducvu.dut

Can anyone share links agains? please

----------

